# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Nerwobóle? Prosze o pomoc

## cappucino

Witam. Pisze ponieważ od pewnego czasu mam dziwny problem. Nawet nie wiem jak to ubrać dobrze w słowa. Przy leżeniu na boku, lub szybkim skręceniu  głowy w lewą stronę odczuwam ból w szyi po prawej stronie. Jest to o tyle dziwne ze przez ból ciężko mi z powrotem odwrócić głowę.Mam wrażenie skurczu. Oprócz tego (już od dłuższego czasu, około roku) mam bóle nadgarstka, łokcia, kolana (wszystko po prawej stronie) te uczucie bólu nazwała bym "przestrzałem" jest krótkie lecz bardzo intensywne, nie mogę np wtedy nic trzymać w ręce bo nie potrafiła bym tego utrzymać. Z czym to może się wiązać? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz mieć problemy z krążeniem, stąd te objawy. Musisz uzupełniać witaminy i minerały, dużo potasu oraz magnez.
Dla pewności, zrób sobie podstawowe badania i idź do neurologa.

----------

